# Is a 25 inch waist too small?



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello

I am 19 years old male, 6ft 2inch, 122lbs and have a 24-25 inch waist which I think is too small!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. That's the size of a 12-14 year old child.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

You need a sandwich and some vegetables. Many.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Conk420 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am 19 years old male, 6ft 2inch, 122lbs and have a 24-25 inch waist which I think is too small!


 Post up a photo


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Post up a photo


 How? Why?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Conk420 said:


> How? Why?


 Post a pic or link here so we can see whether your waist looks too small


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Post a pic or link here so we can see whether your waist looks too small


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Conk420 said:


> View attachment 158187


 Forget about waist size and build some muscle, such tiny waist will make for a good v taper.


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

jesus 25! i thought 28 was small, use to be 28 in my teenage years but struggle to get any lower than 32 these days which still gives a nice v taper


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys asking for pics like we need a photo to agree 25" isn't dangerously small. I say dangerous as that kinda figures don't belong to anyone with an even slightly sensible diet


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Oioi said:


> Guys asking for pics like we need a photo to agree 25" isn't dangerously small. I say dangerous as that kinda figures don't belong to anyone with an even slightly sensible diet


 I don't usually have breakfast but i do eat lots during the rest of the day mainly evening time! I will have steaks, pasta, fry ups and everything else and not bad size portions either?? Just can't seem to gain anything!?


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Forget about waist size and build some muscle, such tiny waist will make for a good v taper.


 What's a v taper?


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Conk420 said:


> What's a v taper?


 v tape is small waist and broad shoulders and the v is your lats, sorta looks like a v. You don't eat a lot mate you are a chronic under eater and you don't realise it. There is nothing stopping you from gaining weight if you ate enough food. Download myfitness pal asap and track everything you eat

gaining weight when your under 200lb is beyond too easy, peanut butter, whipping cream, ice cream, milkshakes, pancakes the list goes on


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> If you can mate, take 1 from the side and from the back please in briefs, should help to distinguish as to, if you do in fact have a small waist. @Heavyassweights is a qualified physician, who could pass judgment and perhaps shed some light on your situation.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

orangeandpears said:


> v tape is small waist and broad shoulders and the v is your lats, sorta looks like a v. You don't eat a lot mate you are a chronic under eater and you don't realise it. There is nothing stopping you gaining weight if you ate enough food. Download myfitness pal asap and track everything you eat


 Thank you! Can you give me a link to the website please? I appreciate it


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

Conk420 said:


> Thank you! Can you give me a link to the website please? I appreciate it


 calculate ur tdee for bulking using this website https://tdeecalculator.net

and then track everything you eat with this site and make sure its the same for ur tdee bulking https://www.myfitnesspal.com

get yourself a smoothie maker and make a big weight gainer shake they are cheap and an easy 1k calories, and put cheese and olive oil on all your meals


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

orangeandpears said:


> calculate ur tdee for bulking using this website https://tdeecalculator.net
> 
> and then track everything you eat with this site and make sure its the same for ur tdee bulking https://www.myfitnesspal.com
> 
> get yourself a smoothie maker and make a big weight gainer shake they are cheap and an easy 1k calories, and put cheese and olive oil on all your meals


 Thank you so much I'll check it out!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Conk420 said:


> I don't usually have breakfast but i do eat lots during the rest of the day mainly evening time! I will have steaks, pasta, fry ups and everything else and not bad size portions either?? Just can't seem to gain anything!?


 @orangeandpears beat me with the suggestion.

Stick your food into my fitness pal. We can absolutely, without question say your not eating enough.

As said, get a blender, some protein, wack some peanut butter in, powdered oats, full milk, maybe a banana, possibly honey to taste and neck that to get you started each day. Loads of tasty options.

Swap chicken for steak, tuna for salmon. Cheese on everything, babybell for snacks, peanut butter is your friend, more cheese, milk, risotto is a good one, eggs with cheese and bacon.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

orangeandpears said:


> calculate ur tdee for bulking using this website https://tdeecalculator.net


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Conk420 that looks about right.

Track a weeks worth of food. Absolutely every single thing to pass your lips, be honest and that'll likely show you a constant deficit.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

orangeandpears said:


> jesus 25! i thought 28 was small, use to be 28 in my teenage years but struggle to get any lower than 32 these days which still gives a nice v taper


 I think I'd be much happier at a 28 or a 30! Do you think my age could be a reason?


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Oioi said:


> @Conk420 that looks about right.
> 
> Track a weeks worth of food. Absolutely every single thing to pass your lips, be honest and that'll likely show you a constant deficit.


 I will thank you so much for helping me! I'm surprised how much feedback I have got from only two posts! Trying to take everything in


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> I was pulling your leg with this mate, see what I tagged you in. read and take it in.


 Sorry I don't get it? I have asperges which is a form of autism and I find it hard to understand jokes? I often take what people say literally lol


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Pancake' said:


> I was trolling with the original post bro, that's all.  you can also check out https://www.trainedbyjp.com/ you can subscribe to the site, where this reputable coach uploads videos, lots of other content too. type Jordan Peters on YouTube, he'll also come up. Best of luck man, don't let autism hinder you either bro. Good luck


 Thank you so much I really appreciate all of the advice and websites people have given me!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Conk420 said:


> I don't usually have breakfast but i do eat lots during the rest of the day mainly evening time! I will have steaks, pasta, fry ups and everything else and not bad size portions either?? Just can't seem to gain anything!?


 You do not eat lots of food, you might ''think'' you do but you don't. Record how many calories you are eating each and everyday and you will find it is not much.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

monkeybiker said:


> You do not eat lots of food, you might ''think'' you do but you don't. Record how many calories you are eating each and everyday and you will find it is not much.


 You'd be surprised.. I never have left overs with my food and try and drink full fat goats milk as I'm lactose intolerant! But I will start keeping a log of everything I eat and hopefully find out the reason?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Conk420 said:


> You'd be surprised.. I never have left overs with my food and try and drink full fat goats milk as I'm lactose intolerant! But I will start keeping a log of everything I eat and hopefully find out the reason?


 To be honest I think you would be surprised. Maybe some days you eat a lot then others you don't so the average will be less. Maybe you just have a very high activity level but at the size you are, you probably are not eating as much as you think. Record what you are eating everyday over a few weeks.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Conk420 I think this thread is misleading everyone as you haven't mentioned your significant medical issue, as you did in your original thread (below). Please answer my questions there if you're still looking for advice.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/318219-how-can-i-gain-weight-fast/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6010385&embedComment=6010385&embedDo=findComment#comment-6010385


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> @Conk420 I think this thread is misleading everyone as you haven't mentioned your significant medical issue, as you did in your original thread (below). Please answer my questions there if you're still looking for advice.


 I understandwhat your saying but that is why I made two posts as on the first I had a lot of people saying i didn't need to increase waist size and so I thought I would start a second to find out?

In short, the first post was asking how I can gain weight and this one was asking do I need to or am I just worrying?

I hope this made sense lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Conk420 said:


> I understandwhat your saying but that is why I made two posts as on the first I had a lot of people saying i didn't need to increase waist size and so I thought I would start a second to find out? As for my hypermobility syndrome etc that could be a cause to why I can't gain but I just wanted to know if I was worrying or over thinking about my waist size? I hope this made sense lol


 I'm not trying to be awkward but I asked two specific questions relating to medical opinion/advice you've received in your other thread. The responses to these matter.

Your waist size is not the issue here. I will just add that having seen your photos I don't think that your body fat level is so low that you would benefit from purely gaining fat.

Posting a new thread without mentioning your medical condition is not helpful to you as it's fairly obvious people here will look at your photos and tell you to eat more and start weight training. The fact that you can't even do swimming without health concerns rather changes the situation.

I'm not being deliberately negative here - I'm trying to help you realise that you need specific advice to your situation or you'll just get told things that are at best inappropriate and at worst dangerous for you.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm not trying to be awkward but I asked two specific questions relating to medical opinion/advice you've received in your other thread. The responses to these matter.
> 
> Your waist size is not the issue here. I will just add that having seen your photos I don't think that your body fat level is so low that you would benefit from purely gaining fat.
> 
> ...


 Ah ok thank you, I understand what you mean now! I am very much a newbie to forums and these were my first ever threads! I'm still learning lol but thank you for letting me know! What should I do now then as I feel I've messed up now for not explaining my medical problems?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Conk420 said:


> Ah ok thank you, I understand what you mean now! I am very much a newbie to forums and these were my first ever threads! I'm still learning lol but thank you for letting me know! What should I do now then as I feel I've messed up now for not explaining my medical problems?


 Please tell us what medical advice you have received regarding your weight and anything related to exercise. Although as I said before I am uncomfortable offering advice to you given your position and feel that really you need advice from a physio who fully understands your condition.


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> Please tell us what medical advice you have received regarding your weight and anything related to exercise. Although as I said before I am uncomfortable offering advice to you given your position and feel that really you need advice from a physio who fully understands your condition.


 Ok well I have hypermobility syndrome which means my bones aren't completely stable and causes pains in a lot of my joints making it difficult to do even simple things like walking or standing for extended periods of time! I have been told that I have a very high motabolism which comes with that also!

I have also have sciatica in my lower back which is quite rare for my age which I do mild exorcises that help my posture and help strengthen my back.

I also have a condition called Raynauds which means my hands and feet are cold 90% of the time whether it's a hot or cold day. For this reason I cannot enter the water for more than 20 minutes otherwise my hands and feet begin to lose circulation!

I am intolerant to dairy and wheat based products but use goats milk as a substitute so i have calcium in my diet.

I think they are the main problems I have physically that cause the most problems in day to day life? I have gone to physiotherapy sessions and chronic pain management but I don't really get the answers I want!

Hope this helps?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Despite being on call 24/7 I'm not a Dr but from what @Conk420 says by the sounds of it if walking for any extended period causes pain then any training is out of the question..... Imo you need to take time to improve your diet and optimise it for your daily life. I see few other options? As said a physio can comment better but I'd be trying to make your diet as perfect both calorie and nutrition wise as possible and see how that gets you on.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Please can you say whether any healthcare professional has raised any concerns regarding your weight, and if so what advice you have been given?



Conk420 said:


> I have gone to physiotherapy sessions and chronic pain management but I don't really get the answers I want!


 What have you asked and what have you been told?


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> What have you asked and what have you been told?


 I've asked what I can eat to help gain weight but I'm told it's not food and I need to just wait and I'll fill out when I'm older? And I've asked what exorcise is best and they say swimming but then go on to say I should avoid swimming because of my conditions? Really confusing lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Conk420 said:


> I've asked what I can eat to help gain weight but I'm told it's not food and I need to just wait and I'll fill out when I'm older? And I've asked what exorcise is best and they say swimming but then go on to say I should avoid swimming because of my conditions? Really confusing lol


 OK, so the main thing is that it sounds like your weight isn't a concern right now from a health point of view.

Do you have any more physio appointments scheduled?


----------



## Conk420 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ultrasonic said:


> OK, so the main thing is that it sounds like your weight isn't a concern right now from a health point of view.
> 
> Do you have any more physio appointments scheduled?


 They say it's a concern but there's not much else I can do because of metabolism!

I am awaiting a letter from a chronic pain specialist but not physio. I have a number of exorcise sheets that the last few have given me but nothing that will make me bigger? They are to help strengthen my back and spine. More stretches than actual exorcise!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Conk420 said:


> They say it's a concern but there's not much else I can do because of metabolism!


 Hmmm... well in terms of gaining weight that't not true. You'd just need to eat more. The trouble is that if you push this much you'll end up gaining fat rather than the muscle I'd guess you want. That said there could actually still be some value in your eating more, at least short term to rule out that you're chronically under eating.

What is a typical day's food like for you?



> I am awaiting a letter from a chronic pain specialist but not physio. I have a number of exorcise sheets that the last few have given me but nothing that will make me bigger? They are to help strengthen my back and spine. More stretches than actual exorcise!


 Strengthening your back will mean the muscles of your back.

If you are concerned about gaining muscle more widely I think you need to speak with a physio specifically about this. Do you have someone in overall charge of your care that you could ask about this?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

No such thing as too small a waist in bodybuilding. It'll thicken up a bit if you start training your obliques anyway. Plus, some blokes like to say small waists are for women, but think about the last time you say a guy with hips and waist wider than his shoulders. You probably thought he looked dreadful, right? Some even look trans. Small waist and wide shoulders is an aesthetically pleasing look on a man, that's pretty much factual.


----------

